# Best wall type to display deer heads in basement?



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

I need ideas. I am finishing my basement and have a bunch of deer heads to hang. What type of wall would look the best?


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

I have a fake brick wall. But have been thinking about a barn wood wall too.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

Corrugated steel, rusty, chair rail high. capped with barnboard trim rail. Drywall up from there, light color paint.


----------



## GhillyGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Get some old barn wood and make it look like they are hanging off the side of the bar. Just make sure not outside light is hitting your mounts at anytime during the day. The sun will degrade them with time


----------



## MKERN85 (Nov 28, 2021)

I agree with the barn wood


----------

